# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Beautiful Saloni Aswani In Pink

## aadeel31

(All The Pics Are Not Of Original Size But In Thumbnails Mode So That Page Can Load Faster Becoz Original Images Are Of Much Large Size. PLZ Clik On Thumbnail To View Pics In Original Size And Quality.)

----------

